# I plan to leave Cyprus and return to UK - am I Crazy?



## jamesmum2010 (Jun 28, 2011)

My husband and I moved out to Cyprus 3 and a half years ago from the UK. Last year I gave birth to our first son and this has really changed things for me. I had my doubts about being here after the first 18 months but now James has arrived I feel like I want to go home.

His family (all in the UK) have missed so much of his early life already and I don't want him to grow up not knowing who is family is. I also don't particularly want him educated in Cyprus.

I hear that the UK is expensive but good grief so is Cyprus! 

I have the opportunity to own my own business back in the UK and still currently deciding. Am I just getting cold feet? 

If there is anyone else in the same situation would love to hear from you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jamesmum2010 said:


> My husband and I moved out to Cyprus 3 and a half years ago from the UK. Last year I gave birth to our first son and this has really changed things for me. I had my doubts about being here after the first 18 months but now James has arrived I feel like I want to go home.
> 
> His family (all in the UK) have missed so much of his early life already and I don't want him to grow up not knowing who is family is. I also don't particularly want him educated in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


Do your research thoroughly before making a decision. Things have changed a lot in the UK and I have talked to several moving companies who have relocated people back to the UK to be once again moving them back to Cyprus after a few months because they realise once they get back there that life is not as good as they remember.
Moving backwards and forwards is an expensive business so do make sure that it is the right thing for you.

Veronica


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It could be that moving back is the way to go - but think long and hard about exactly what you'd be gaining and what you'd be giving up. You should probably plan on making at least one or two "scouting expeditions" back to the UK en famille (as a family) before you take any final decision.

As Veronica says, the UK has changed in the last few years. What's more, you've changed, whether you realize it or not. Having your own business is great, but if it doesn't work out the way you want it to, do you have a fall-back plan, or are you giving up a reasonably secure income in Cyprus?

More importantly, what does your husband think about moving back? Are you willing to move back on your own if he's not sold on the idea? 

If you make a couple of exploratory trips back first, you can check out the availability of suitable residence, take a long, hard look at the schools and do your due diligence in evaluating just what the business you're considering will offer in terms of security, income and working hours. If it's really better than what you've got going in Cyprus, then you have your answer - but ask yourselves all the hard questions before hand.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Back to English winters, brrrrrr, not for me


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You only moved from the UK 3.5 years ago. 

I don't know from where in the UK you moved from, but in the big picture, 3.5 years is not a long time for the area to change fundamentaly and surely you can remember what life was like living there then? 

Yes, living expenses will more than likely have increased in the UK (as everywhere in the world) but if you are go back to the same area into a similar job that you left, I doubt it would be much different. I visited Norfolk last year after not visiting there for some 8 years and I found it little changed.

Of course, if you return without a job, and your 3.5 years have Cyprus has reduced your income/investments then you will probably find starting up again something of a challenge. However if you have monies to rent/buy a home and have a business to go to I think it's perfectly doable.


----------

